# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  18.12.08 .:: КУЛЬТ.beat : ROOTS OF TECHNO @ Facktura

## Booch

культурно - музыкальный проект *КУЛЬТ.beat* представляет:

*четверг 18 декабря*

*ROOTS OF TECHNO*



ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ ФИЛЬМ:
*High Tech Soul: The Creation of Techno Music*

АУДИО-ВИДЕО ПЕРФОМАНС:
*Ruslan MAYS* [TECHNO]
*Alexey Gordiyenko* [DETROIT TECHNO]
*Mirman* [MINIMAL, TECH-HOUSE]
*Oddish Television* [VISUALIZATION]

*ENTER: FREE!*
*START: 20:00*
*FACE CONTROL*
*КЛУБ FACKTURA* [ул. Ришельевская, 60]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*«High Tech Soul: The Creation of Techno Music»*



*Год выхода:* 2006
*Производство:* США
*Жанр:* документальный
*Режиссёр:* Гарри Бредона
*Сценарий:* Гарри Бредона
*Продолжительность:* 64 мин.

*Описание:*
“Фильм Гарри Бредона - High Tech Soul (Душа хай тека) стал первым документальным фильмом, посвященным зарождению музыки в стиле техно, развивающейся на фоне культурного развития города Детройта, где она появилась впервые.
О взаимоотношениях и разногласиях внутри самого течения в фильме рассказывают отцы жанра - Juan Atkins, Derrick May, Kevin Saunderson. В свою очередь Richie Hawtin, Jeff Mills, Carl Craig, Eddie Fowlkes объясняют, почему техно могло возникнуть только и исключительно в Детройте. Кроме этих музыкантов в картине появляются John Acquaviva, Carl Cox, Blake Baxter, Stacey Pullen, Thomas Barnett, Matthew Dear, Anthony "Shake" Shakir, Keith Tucker, Delano Smith, Mike Archer, Derrick Thompson, Mike Clark, Alan Oldham, Laura Gavoor, Himawari, Scan 7, Kenny Larkin, Stacey "Hotwax" Hale, Claus Bachor, Electrifying Mojo, Niko Marks, Barbara Deyo, Dan Sordyl, Sam Valenti, Ron Murphy, George Baker, Kwame Kilpatrick.
В саундтрек High Tech Soul вошли композиции Aux 88, Cybotron, Inner City, Juan Atkins, Mayday, Model 500, Plastikman, Rhythim Is Rhythim и многих других.”

----------


## seregka

нужно ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО заглянуть  :smileflag:

----------


## seregka

кстати, Дима, фильм ин инглиш?

----------


## Booch

Да, но своими силами его переводим.  :smileflag:

----------


## Booch

Фильм «High Tech Soul: The Creation of Techno Music» с нашим переводом можно посмотреть здесь:
http://vkontakte.ru/video-4564812_83595389

и здесь
http://vimeo.com/2621390
Можно собственноручно убедиться в том, что перевод хоть и любительский, но достаточно хороший :smileflag: 

Фото отчет с вечеринки от Юли Гайду!
http://upload.com.ua/get/900617077
http://vkontakte.ru/photos.php?act=album&id=63993471

----------

